# Your favourite exercise in the gym ?



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

I set the safety bars at knee level in the cage then go as heavy as fck and do partial dead lifts then finish of with a shrug and repeat to failure ,my second would have to be t bar rows , I hate squats and calf raises :thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

vetran said:


> I set the safety bars at knee level in the cage then go as heavy as fck and do partial dead lifts then finish of with a shrug movement ,my second would have to be t bar rows , I hate squats and calf raises :thumbup1:


 Ah FFS, waste of a decent rack. 
Squats and hack squats. 
OHP. 
Lying tricep extensions. 
Power cleans and press. 
Calf raises. 
Deadlifts. 
Pull ups/dips. 
Heavy cable rows.


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

vetran said:


> I set the safety bars at knee level in the cage then go as heavy as fck and do partial dead lifts


 Swear to god i nearly did those today, would have been the first time in years. Changed my mind though and did something else.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Squats,incline bb bench, deadlift, pull ups


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't even like lifting.


----------



## altonjoseph (Jul 28, 2020)

Deadlifts. Nothing makes me feel more powerful.

happy wheels​


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I like deadlifts and single arm dB press. Also massive love of tyre flipping, sled pushing and kettlebell work.


----------



## 90537 (Oct 11, 2019)

I have missed the squeeze on the tricep pull downs the most, so probably that

Danny


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

vetran said:


> I set the safety bars at knee level in the cage then go as heavy as fck and do partial dead lifts then finish of with a shrug and repeat to failure ,my second would have to be t bar rows , I hate squats and calf raises :thumbup1:


 You mean rack pulls?


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Pull ups, rows (except dumbbell rows), back squat, leg press, farmers walks.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Everything but behind the neck shoulder press


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Deadlift, DB incline press, calf raises


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Bent over rows. Facing a mirror of course


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

I love the burn i get in my chest when i'm on the treadill.


----------



## bigtasty2000 (Jul 19, 2020)

Bench Press, Deadlift and V Bar lat pull down


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Squats.


----------



## Fattynomore (Nov 1, 2019)

Deads or rows.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

90 degree leg press, military press, preacher curls. Loved squatting when i was young, but nowadays, knees are shot.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Barbell curls, hammer curls, preacher curls, concentration curls.

Best done in a ripped tank top and cap, branded shorts and some bright colour trainers. Sunglasses optional if they have the lights on inside.

Followed by an hour long incline bench press session. 3x sets of 10 reps with 60kg (max), anything more will kill your shoulders, trust me man.

After that you can't beat going to the yoga area to do abs for 30mins (10 mins of some crunches, 20mins of checking if you actually have abs in the mirrors)


----------



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

Barbell bent over rows, incline db chest press, dips, pull ups


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Crunchies and planks. Cos they are last and I can leave then


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Diegouru said:


> Squats.


 +1

Surprised more haven't said it, but then again it's legs and most don't do those lol.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Star jumps.


----------



## fakenattymatty (Jan 26, 2020)

CrossFit :rolleye11:


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Reverse grip forearm cals with a power band...... or burpees.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

EpicSquats said:


> Star jumps.


 I didn't see that..... the cornerstone of every workout.


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

1 arm row


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

sean m said:


> 1 arm row


 I did one arm rows in a canoe once. Went round in a bastard circle for 2 hours.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

EpicSquats said:


> I did one arm rows in a canoe once. Went round in a bastard circle for 2 hours.


 You as well!!??


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Walking....... Walking around perving at the ladies on treadmills and stuff

Well that's when I went to a gym, have had my own gear in the garage now for a few years, no ladies so need to lift when now


----------



## BicepBandito (Jul 29, 2020)

Dumbbell Lateral raises


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Butt blaster - till they put it in the ladies only section! :huh:







Destined to attain pancake arse in old age, due to blatant sexism (24/7 fitness)


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Someone please shoot this women already;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-53596633

Her drive for independence by making out that Scotland must be different from England in all things is destroying our country.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Tonysco said:


> Someone please shoot this women already;
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-53596633
> 
> Her drive for independence by making out that Scotland must be different from England in all things is destroying our country.


 How this socialist (nationalist socialist? Reminds me of something...) mob keep getting in power should be a source of embarrassment to Scots.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Second thoughts - cables, but then again thinking about it - the best exercise is probably the one where it feels like you're 100% in the lift/moment and connecting every muscle fibre with every single gram of the weight. 
so, in fact, it could be the very next exercise I do...

(Friday night rum & coke, bottle of merlot ramblings - Hic!)


----------



## PowerHouse1990 (Jan 28, 2015)

Flubs said:


> I like deadlifts and single arm dB press. Also massive love of tyre flipping, sled pushing and kettlebell work.


 Loving this combination at the moment. Deadlifts and high volume kroc rows with lots of cheating. Probably not great for bodybuilding but great for breaking an opponent's guard when wrestling or clinching. Absolutely fries the obliques and teaches the body to work as a unit, as opposed to separate pieces.

Tire flips, sled work and KB work are all great additions.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 8, 2020)

Got to be bench press for me, its the question everyone asks when they know you lift "how much can you bench?" Always give your answer in lbs as kg answer means nothing


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

Reverse flys, facepulls, anything that smashes the rear delts. My favourite bodypart to build. Most natties have lagging rear delts. Not me.


----------



## DJ Tren (Feb 15, 2021)

BB Rows


----------



## FlyOnTheWall (Feb 24, 2021)

Hacksquat or smith inclne


----------



## Li'l P (Feb 2, 2021)

Prob watching students do some moves you would see Elton John do in the mirror. Always makes me shake my head and laugh


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

Seated shoulder press definitely!


----------



## Rock6419 (12 mo ago)

My favorite exercise in the gym are;
1. Burpees.
2. Pushups.
3. Squats.
4. Side planks.
5. Running.


----------

